# Waikiki vs. Kaanapali



## bastroum (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm sitting here on Waikiki Beach enjoying the day. In two weeks we travel to Kaanapali Beach (which I also enjoy). I know there have been many threads comparing these two diverse experiences. I was just wondering what people thought about the "BEACH" itself (not the surrounding area).Which one do you prefer? Just curious.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2015)

Just the beach, I'd have to go with Waikiki. I do like the view of the two islands
On Maui though.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 14, 2015)

slip said:


> Just the beach, I'd have to go with Waikiki. I do like the view of the two islands
> On Maui though.



I would go with Kaanapali for the beach.  I have to admit, though, that seeing Lanai and Molokai across the channel is a good part of that preference.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 14, 2015)

if you like walking the beach, surfing, or people watching - Waikiki.  Snorkeling its Kaanapali.  The beach at Kaanapali drops off at a sharp angle that doesnt agree with my ankles for walking, although there is a nice boardwalk along the top.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## tompalm (Jun 15, 2015)

The beach at the Hilton is way nicer than down by the Marriott in Waikiki. So if you are down by the Hilton, that is the best. Otherwise, Kaanapali is better than anywhere else in Waikiki. The beach is small and crowded from Outrigger Reef to Marriott in Waikiki.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 15, 2015)

tompalm said:


> The beach at the Hilton is way nicer than down by the Marriott in Waikiki. So if you are down by the Hilton, that is the best. Otherwise, Kaanapali is better than anywhere else in Waikiki. The beach is small and crowded from Outrigger Reef to Marriott in Waikiki.



You are correct and the beach in front of the Hilton is "not" Waikiki Beach. Over the years however I've sort of considered it Waikiki just like the beach in front of the WKORV-N is "not" Kaanapali, but I call it that anyway!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 15, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> if you like walking the beach, surfing, or people watching - Waikiki.  Snorkeling its Kaanapali.  The beach at Kaanapali drops off at a sharp angle that doesnt agree with my ankles for walking, although there is a nice boardwalk along the top.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


What month of the year do you have problems with the beach being too steep for walking?  I walked the beach almost every day from the Hyatt to Black Rock and back without any problems but had my feet in the water.  Cool to get in at first but it keeps feeling better the longer you walk and it is a good walk both ways.

For people watching and entertainment, we like Waikiki Beach much better as there are many places where you can sit and view the beach and people watch or find a place where you can have a sunset drink and/or dinner with entertainment too.

The beach itself is way too busy even in March so what will it be like during summer vacation?  we know what our beach cities look like in the summer and we avoid them like the plague.


----------



## presley (Jun 15, 2015)

Only been to Kaanapali once and only in front of the Westin, but since I don't care for the beach in Waikiki, I'll have to go with Kaanapali.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 15, 2015)

iconnections said:


> What month of the year do you have problems with the beach being too steep for walking?  I walked the beach almost every day from the Hyatt to Black Rock and back without any problems but had my feet in the water.  Cool to get in at first but it keeps feeling better the longer you walk and it is a good walk both ways.
> 
> For people watching and entertainment, we like Waikiki Beach much better as there are many places where you can sit and view the beach and people watch or find a place where you can have a sunset drink and/or dinner with entertainment too.
> 
> The beach itself is way too busy even in March so what will it be like during summer vacation?  we know what our beach cities look like in the summer and we avoid them like the plague.




We typically go every May, I'm used to gradual sloped CA beaches like Coronado, Crystal Cove, or Huntington.  We stayed this year at KBC, the far north end, and there was a narrow beach with a sharp decline, the water gets deep quickly too.  I assumed it was because of the deep channel off Maui. We did walk all the way down past Hyatt to the canoe club,  we stayed on the beachwalk south of black rock. It did look flatter in the cove next to black rock.  Down by the Hyatt there wasnt much beach to speak of, most people were up on the grass in the lounges.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 15, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> We typically go every May, I'm used to gradual sloped CA beaches like Coronado, Crystal Cove, or Huntington.  We stayed this year at KBC, the far north end, and there was a narrow beach with a sharp decline, the water gets deep quickly too.  I assumed it was because of the deep channel off Maui. We did walk all the way down past Hyatt to the canoe club,  we stayed on the beachwalk south of black rock. It did look flatter in the cove next to black rock.  Down by the Hyatt there wasnt much beach to speak of, most people were up on the grass in the lounges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


Dave, I went through my pictures from last March and April and this is what the beach looked like during that time of the year.






Beach near Black Rock.






Towards Whaler Village.






At the Point in front of the Maui Ocean Club (Napili Tower).  The widest beach is here in March and April.






From the lanai of a 3 BR condo (model unit) at the Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach Resort.






From the lanai of a 1 BR condo at the Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach Resort.  They are the end stack units on both sides of the building.  The beach really didn't look that bad but I saw Gary's post (#8) and his picture and wonder if they had a storm and it did more damage to the beach.  The beach is very narrow there but good enough for walking but it is a worry.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes its a lot a lot flatter on the south end than further up, this is what I am referring to, from some KBC photos Doug posted.







Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 20, 2015)

I prefer Waikiki because I like to stroll on the beach.  I can't walk on Ka'anapali without getting shin splints.


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 24, 2015)

I prefer Ka'anapali as the sand seemed softer, it was longer, is less crowded, and has the boardwalk running along the beach, for easy strolling and people watching. I found Waikiki too crowded and busy for my taste.


----------

